# How to Hook A Bluegill for Big Bass



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

Any thoughts on this........ I'm after a monster this summer. Thanks in advance to any one who can help!


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

Bass eat bluegills head first,so ive always hooked them infront of the dorsal fin,good luck and make shure your bail is open.


----------



## liveblue23 (Jun 8, 2010)

i fish with gills a lot for bass and i change it up between hooking them in the lips like a shiner and through the tail. main thing is just let them run with it just for a second or 2... good luck


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

yes keep your bail open and let them run with it for a few seconds, then set the hook!!


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hook them in the tail. And snip there dorsal fin with knife . It makes them panic like crazy attracting monsters. Keep ur bail open four 2 reasons. 1 let the fish run a little with it before setting the hok. And u don't want to loose ur rod


"fish all day , every day"


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve caught tons of bass on gills. you dont want the big ones, they will hit the smaller ones alot better. i always like getting them about 3" to 4" and just hook them through the tail. they will just ingulf the small size gills then somehow they turn them and swallow them head first. i like to site fish when i can. just pitch out past them and reel them back in and watch those big bass take them.
sherman


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Agreed. 3- 4' long and cut off the dorsel fin, hook them in the top 3rd of the body just infront of the tail ensuring you miss the spine; unless it`s a monster bass this prevents alot of "gut hooking" them. And YES leave the bail OPEN. Works rather well for larger cats too on a slip sinker rig.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken it's against the law to use Bluegills (any game fish) as bait. 
I could be wrong but I'm sure someone will tell us!


I was Wrong, found this on the ODNR web site.

BLUEGILL: The bluegill is a popular bait used on trotlines and banklines for flathead catfish and large channel catfish. Small bluegills are used by bass anglers. Other sunfish and small game fish may also be used for bait if they are acquired legally.


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Agreed. 3- 4' long and cut off the dorsel fin, hook them in the top 3rd of the body just infront of the tail ensuring you miss the spine; unless it`s a monster bass this prevents alot of "gut hooking" them. And YES leave the bail OPEN. Works rather well for larger cats too on a slip sinker rig.


Had a monster on after 3 hours of nothing. Think the hook needs to be bigger. He took that 3 inch sunfish, and the line went ripping. I had 14lb fireline on and when I set the hook the drag was nearly smoking. Had him on for about 2 minutes then he spit the hook. Need a bigger hook I think. It was super cool though!


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

Monday night I went out again. Used the bluegill again in my condo pond. The first thing I caught was another turtle. About an hour later i got a bass in the 2-3 pound range. This bucket mouth had a huge old belly on it, so I know have they have been eating well. About an hour later I got a strange tug, and thought it was another darn turtle. It was talking drag like no other. Again I'm thinking turtle. Next thing I know the biggest largemouth I have ever seen jumps out of the water. After about 20 minutes of fighting this behemoth, I get him to shore. It had to weigh at least 5 pounds and was at least 20 inches long. He then took off again into the pond, jumped, and spit the hook. You guys have made me true believers in using bluegill for buckmouths!


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

I gotta try it.hook size and style recommendations? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

I use big ole eagle claw hooks. I looked in my tackle box to see what size they were, but I am out. Sorry.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

your best spot will be where their "soft" part of the pectoral fin is, move up a tad towards the head, and you dont need huge hooks, a 1 or 2 live bait hook will work


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Try a #2 or #3 'circle " hook and by hooking the "gill in the upper 3rd of the tail is to avoid gut hooking the bass; that far back there is a very good chance of getting the bass (or cat) in the corner of the mouth. ENSURE you miss the "gill'`s spine or it will parilize it rather quickly. Getting a "run" (bail OPEN) I try to force myself to count to 5 then set the hook; many times the bass will grab the gill and run, stop and very quickly spit it out to swallow it head 1st, give it time to do so. (If he grabs it, he`s GONNA eat it.) Same with fishing for cats. Can use bigger bluegills; will probabily wait much longer for a run but WHEN it happens it`s NOT going to be a "so- so" fish...creek chubs are GOOD too.


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

Steelhead Fever said:


> your best spot will be where their "soft" part of the pectoral fin is, move up a tad towards the head, and you dont need huge hooks, a 1 or 2 live bait hook will work


OK. I lost the white whale again today after having him on in my pond that makes me 0 for 3. Been using size 3 circle hooks as suggested. I have been hooking them a bit towards the center through tail. Ok. When you say hook them through where the soft part of the pectoral fin is, where exactly are you talking about. Closer to the tail or closer to the head.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.landbigfish.com/fish/fish.cfm?ID=14

ok, so see where the spines are? go to the part where they end, and the fin "goes up" if your going from front to back...the back of the fish will slope down into the tail, hook them about half way through that soft, end of the fin, dont go to deep either...about 1/2 to 1/2 of an inch down on the fish...stay above their lateral line...also REMEMBER TO WAIT WHEN THE BASS GRABS HIM,,,this can be hard to do, because you want to set the hook, naturally..but just wait a good long time, also make sure your gills arent to big, dont be discouraged, it took me a long time to figure this out....


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks a ton! I'm trying to land the white whale. At least that what my wife calls me.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lol, you will get him, anytime!


----------



## stjack (Oct 8, 2007)

When you are using bluegill for bait are you using any weight or bobbers pr are you just letting it run loose? 
Thanks. Hope you have landed the white whale!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

it depends on the situation, normally i like to just free line it with nothing but the hook and gill


----------

